# Birth Announcement :)



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am pleased to announce that Opal has given birth to 4 wonderful kits yesterday afternoon. I was working because whe wasnt supposed to be due until today and when I got home she had already crawled into an old carboard box and was running round the bedroom with one half hanging out!  The three in the box were still wet so she had only had them recently before but they were quite cold.

I got them into the bottom area of the bedside cabinet where I had already took out the drawer and put them on a fleecy blanket. They soon got warm and dry and mum was washing and feeding them  I have been awake all night keeping an eye on them as I naturally jittery after losing the last lost. But they all seem fine and a good size/weight.

Havent sexed them yet but there are three black/whites and one blue/white. Will get some photos took once I get chance


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

That is great news.

Congratulations to Opal and her 4 wonderful fur babies 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures later

take care xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations!:thumbup::thumbup:
Hope Mum and babies are doing well!!!


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations!  Hope that Mummy and kitties are doing well, give them all a gentle peck on their ickle noses from me and my furbabies 

x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless im really pleased for you, congratulations, look forward to pics when you get the chance,xxxxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats excellent news, iam so pleased for you. looking forward to lots of piccies:wink::thumbup:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

*Congratulations!!! Thats great news hunni. :thumbup: Big hugz to you, furmum and babies. Looking forward to piccies.  :001_wub:*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats!

Aww cant wait to see pics.. love Persian babies


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

aww congrats on the new arrivals. cant wait to see piccies.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

To Fur Mummy fur babys and you


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS CHRISSY AND OPAL!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations Chrissy - that's fab news!

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

YAY! bee bees!!Congrats! xoxo


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats! on your little bundles......


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

TO THE BEAUTIFUL OPAL ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABIES AND OF COURSE TO PROUD AND DEVOTED GRANDMA CHRISSY...:biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw hunny that's fab  xxx

congrats and sending the little ones healthy growing vibes for you xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations - and I hope they bring you much joy.

Liz


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to you both, really good news


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwww thank you all for your lovely comments  I have just attempted to sex the four kits and it is looking like they are ALL BOYS!  So whoever who has nicked the girl fairy could you please give her back and let us all share her? 

Was also thinking, they were born on 9th November, Remembrance Sunday. So some ideas for names, maybe Saynamore Remembrance, Saynamore Soldier Boy, Saynamore Poppit or maybe just Saynamore nine eleven (dont know whether they allow written numbers in names though)??


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was thinking of what they call the planes but went on some sites and noticed there all ladies names... so mybe the names of the planes.. like Bomer, menphis...some along that lines


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooooooh that's good thinking, fank you Scosha


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What good news - names wise how about war heroes like Douglas Bader(can't think of any more off the top of my head), or war poets Sigfried Sassoon, Wilfred Owen, Robert Graves, and Rupurt Brooke.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Awwww thank you all for your lovely comments  I have just attempted to sex the four kits and it is looking like they are ALL BOYS!  So whoever who has nicked the girl fairy could you please give her back and let us all share her?
> 
> Was also thinking, they were born on 9th November, Remembrance Sunday. So some ideas for names, maybe Saynamore Remembrance, Saynamore Soldier Boy, Saynamore Poppit or maybe just Saynamore nine eleven (dont know whether they allow written numbers in names though)??


Bloody hell woman,good names and no offence but maybe hero names as this is a joyous lively time and these are little fur rays of hope


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Quite so Kels, but I do like the ring to Saynamore Remembrance especially having lost that last litter. Maybe more positive names for the others what do you reck?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Quite so Kels, but I do like the ring to Saynamore Remembrance especially having lost that last litter. Maybe more positive names for the others what do you reck?


Most definitely and Saynamore Remembrance is a very beautiful,strong and apt name for many reasons C


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations To You All Xxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwwww HUGE Congrats to you Chrissy Opal & bubbies xxxx I'm so happy for you & can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

AWWWWWW Congratulations, fantastic news


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:XAN WE HAVE PICS!!!!!!!!


----------

